# Kendall's Spavin Cure for Human Flesh



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2010)

Cleaning up some bottles found over the summer.  This one is a Kendall's spavin cure for human flesh.  I think it is pre 1900 because the seam does not continue through the lip.  Wonder what it was used for?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 30, 2010)

I usually see the shoulder embossed amber. The aqua is nicer with the extra lettering. Not rare but less common.


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2010)

I THOUGHT ONLY HORSES HAD SPAVIN? COURSE BACK THEN THEY MADE IT UP AS THEY WENT ALONG!NICE BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are some pics of a labeled one.
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 30, 2010)

pic2


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 30, 2010)

pic 3


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 30, 2010)

pic 4


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 30, 2010)

pic 5


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 1, 2010)

41% alcohol and 9% ether...    Whatever ailment you had, you certainly forgot you had it for a while, especially if you took more than a couple of spoonfulls at a time of this concoction.  If you drank the whole bottle, you might well have been permanently cured of the affliction...   I wonder if the only difference between the regular spavin cure for horses and the "for human flesh" bottle was that the "for human flesh" bottle was smaller, thus providing less than a lethal dose?

 Still, one of the most common VT cures out there.   Amazing that little Enosburg Falls VT provided such wide distribution of a cure.    

 Jim G


----------



## me2 (Sep 24, 2011)

If I recall correctly, you can get one on ebay etc for about 5 bucks sans the label. I have a clear glass one in my collection, without the label.


----------



## LC (Sep 25, 2011)

I had an early amber one with a perfect label , had it for years . Knocked the blasted thing off the shelf and broke it just this summer . Never did see one sell , but I doubt that it is worth much , seen quite a few of them over the years . Still , I really did like it . Then too , I have a lot of bottles that are not worth a lot , and some that are pretty decent . Doesn't matter either way as I have never been in it for the money .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 2, 2020)

1906 food and drug act forced them to change the word cure to treatment. So it is pre 1906.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Feb 3, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> 41% alcohol and 9% ether... Whatever ailment you had, you certainly forgot you had it for a while, especially if you took more than a couple of spoonfulls at a time of this concoction. If you drank the whole bottle, you might well have been permanently cured of the affliction... I wonder if the only difference between the regular spavin cure for horses and the "for human flesh" bottle was that the "for human flesh" bottle was smaller, thus providing less than a lethal dose?
> 
> Still, one of the most common VT cures out there. Amazing that little Enosburg Falls VT provided such wide distribution of a cure.
> 
> Jim G



I’m wondering if this was a topical not an internal treatment. Ether is a poison. More like a disinfectant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 4, 2020)

It was topical. Used for what they used to call spavin We know know as osteoarthritis. They had a horse version also. It did not work.


----------

